# What size bush hog?



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking at a new bush hog 6'. I have a ford 801. Can this tractor run a 6' with no problems?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm seeing 40-62 hp depending on the engine used. I have a 5' bushhog on my NH TC30 -30hp and have no problems. 6' makes sense for 40hp. 



Some say 5hp/foot


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

> Some say 5hp/foot


i have to wonder if those people know something i don't. i've got a 2N that is rated at 23 PTO HP, if i remember right. it barely has the power to run a 5 foot finish mower. now, i know 23 is less than 25, but it's close. not in a million years would i try running my 5' howse bush hog on the 2N. the tractor loads down badly with the finish mower at the slightest provocation (grass more than 5 inches tall or so, any uphill slope...). not to mention, this is an old howse, not a modern one. it's so heavy, if u try to raise it off the ground with the ford, it picks the nose of the tractor up. but i just can't picture running it with 25 horsepower. i run it on my WD45, which has the power to spare for it.


----------

